# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مسابقة والجواب بحرف الفاء

## فضايل القطيف

انا انسانة غيورة حدي ومو بس ارسم العشق تسوي مسابقة بحرف السين 
انا ابي مسابقة بحرفي الفاء :bigsmile: 
السؤال الاول:رادود بحريني قدير جدا اشتهر بقصائده الطويلة المعبرة والسياسية بعض الشي منها يامحمد وعالم الاسلام وتل الزينبية بس الحين شبه مختفي ماادري ليش الله يعطيه الف عافية عرفتوه
اللي بعدي جاوب وحط سؤالك عشان يجاوب عليه اللي بجي بعدك
وتفاعلوا مع موضوعي والا :evil: 





بزعل :sad2: 
على فكرة كل الاعضاء اذكياء امزح معاكم عشان تعطوني وجه :embarrest:

----------


## المتحير

خخخ بس بافكر برادود

----------


## المتحير

حسين الاكرف يمكن؟

----------


## LUCKY

يمكن فاضل البلادي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اهلين عزيزتي فضايل القطيف وأهلين فيك معانا* 
*حبيبتي غيرت العنوان ليتناسب مع مضمون طريقة المسابقة*
*بالتوفيق عزيزتي*
*أختك عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اخي المتحير لازم يكون جواب السؤال بحرف الفاء*

*ونتتظر التصحيح لجواب أخي لاكي*

----------


## فضايل القطيف

:evil: المتحير قلنا الجواب بحرف الفاء

لاكي انت صح بس وين سؤالك :rolleyes: 

 مشرفتنا العزيزة خدي راحتك المهم ماموضوعي مومكرر :toung:

----------


## قمر دنياي

مسابقه رووعه يلا 
أعطونا سؤال 
ويسلمو على المسابقه

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 


*اغتصب من ميراث سيدتنا  فاطمة  الزهراء  عليها السلام*

----------


## ام الشيخ

فدك

----------


## ام الشيخ

نسبة لمن سمي الأزهربهذا الإسم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السيده فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ما هي الدرجة الأعلى في الجنة ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

جنة الفردوس
(فردوس)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ماهي الدولة العربية الإسلامية التى احتلها اليهود؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فلسطين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أين تم تصنيع تمثال الحرية الموجود في أمريكا ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فرنسا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نحات* *فرنسي** شهير. عرف أيضا باسم مستعار هو "اميلكار هاسيلفراتز". من أشهر أعماله* *تمثال الحرية** الموجود قبالة سواحل* *نيويورك** من هو ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فريدريك بارتولدي
بس مادري صح او لااا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح وتستحقي التقييم عزيزتي سلمت يمناك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اذكر / ي المصطلح الذي يكون معاكس للحرب وأعمال العنف ؟

----------


## النور الالهي

يمكن الفرح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نبي التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*سلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماركة  سيارات  امريكية*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ج/فورد
س/سوره من القران

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفلق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ملك المملكه السعودية الراحل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الملك فيصل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

من المعادن

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

فضه

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

من هي زوجة الحصان

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

الفرس

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الممتحنة من اسماء............. التي سماها الله عز وجل بها في السماء


سهل السؤال

وعذرا عاللقافة

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ايلول 
لازم الأجابه بحرف الفاء 
انتبهتي ولا 
يعني سؤالش اجابتوا بالفاء والا

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اكيد حبابة الفراش الفاطمي جوابه بحرف الفاء

سهل جدا غاليتي

موفقة
نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## حبيبي باسم

وين سؤالش

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> الممتحنة من اسماء............. التي سماها الله عز وجل بها في السماء



اخي الكريم

السؤال موجود

موفق

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## ام الشيخ

> الممتحنة من اسماء............. التي سماها الله عز وجل بها في السماء
> 
> 
> سهل السؤال
> 
> وعذرا عاللقافة
> 
> نسألكم الدعاء



 السيده فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
صح لوخطأ

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

ام الشيخ غناتي

اكيد جوابك صح

السيدة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام


ضعي سؤالك اختي الكريمة

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## ام الشيخ

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخت أيلول 
من اسرع الشعوب كلاما

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اممممممممممممممممم


بتوقع الفرنسيون او الفرس<<< شاكة الاخت


مع انو الاكبر انو غير ذلك

----------


## ام الشيخ

> اممممممممممممممممم
> 
> 
> بتوقع الفرنسيون او الفرس<<< شاكة الاخت
> 
> 
> مع انو الاكبر انو غير ذلك



 
الإجابه الي عندي انو الفرنسيون
مع انو الأكبر انوغيرذلك ويش يعني يا ايلوله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هناك في البستان كانت ..................جميلتان في الهواء الطلق تلعبان 
اكمل / ي  النشيده الي من اصدارات سلسلة سنا

----------


## ابو طارق

هناك في البستان كانت فتاتان جميلتان في الهواء الطلق تلعبان

----------


## ابو طارق

*المؤسسات الكبيرة  لها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ في المناطق*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *المؤسسات الكبيرة لها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ في المناطق*



 
فروع ..

وإذا كانت إجابتي صحيحة
فسؤالي

فاكهة صيفية صغيرة الحجم ..؟؟؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

فرااوله 

......... النهر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[quote=ابو طارق;842405]


هناك في البستان كانت فتاتان جميلتان في الهواء الطلق تلعبان  
للأسف بابا اجابتك خطأ

فراشتان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قمر دنياي
					

فرااوله



*



> *......... النهر*






*فرس النهر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عكس كلمة تحت ( 00000)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فـــــــــوق..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* ما هي عملة فرنسا ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فرانك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة أوروبية عاصمتها هلسنكى  ماهي ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فنلندا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دموعه وين سؤالش
من المواد المدرسية

----------


## LUCKY

فيزياء 

اسم نهر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فرات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

...............تذهب البطنه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أنتي عكستي حبيبتي عفاف بين الكلمات* 
*البطنة تذهب الفطنة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ولاية إمريكية تشتهر بزراعة البرتغال فماهي ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فلوريدا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مادة قديمة تستعمل للتدفئة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

الفحم

----------


## ام الشيخ

ماده تضاف للماء للوقايه من التسوس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن الفلورايد
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*اكيد الفلورياد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس الهلال الاحمر الفلسطيني*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فتحي عرفات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عكس الخساره

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فوز
قناه شيعي مشهوره؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فورتين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الأحجار الكريمة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ايه صح شاطره عفاف

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فيروز

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

من وسائل النقل القديمه

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الفيل

ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## ام الشيخ

يمكن الفرس

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ام الشيخ/الجواب صح فرس

----------


## ام الشيخ

لقب يطلق على مدينة
دمشق

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الفيحاء
ما اسم أول سفينة دارت حول الكرة الأرضية؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* فيكتوريا في رحلة ماجلان*
*علما بالتاريخ القديم بتكون سفينة النبي نوح عليه السلام..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من أقدم الأدوات التي استخدمها الأنسان ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فأس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي عاصمة النمسا ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فيينا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في ما معنى الحديث الذي قاله الأمام علي عليه السلام :

لو تمثل ال ............ امامي لقتلته

----------


## ام الشيخ

> في ما معنى الحديث الذي قاله الأمام علي عليه السلام :
> 
> لو تمثل ال ............ امامي لقتلته



الفقر

----------


## ام الشيخ

ماهو اسم صغير الطير

----------


## ابو طارق

*فرخ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الشعراء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الفرزدق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من علامات الترقيم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الفاصله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اسم ام البنين عليها السلام؟؟؟

----------


## فرح

فاطمه سلام الله عليها

----------


## ابو طارق

*آخر ملوك  مصر*

----------


## ارسم العشق

فاروق الأول

----------


## ارسم العشق

ماهي المدينه التي فيها 400 جسر ؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فينيسيا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

طفله الامام الحسين عليه السلام التي بقيت في المدينه؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سكينة بنت الإمام حسين عليه السلام*
*ولكنه اسم لايبدأ بحرف الفاء* 
*أظنك مخربطه بين المسابقتين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

لااااا هي فاطمة الكبرى عليها السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

: ) أجل عذرا  :embarrest:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*000000000هو أحد أنواع التمور التونسية فماهو ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*00000000فطيمي0هو أحد أنواع التمور التونسية فماهو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* من الاشياء التي توضع على مائدة  الطعام*

----------


## فضايل القطيف

يمكن فلفل

من اسماء الحيوانات واسم لملك حكم السعودية  فترة طوووووووووويلة

----------


## ابو طارق

*فهد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماركة من السيارات الاوروبية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن فان

----------


## ابو طارق

*الفان ليس  ماركة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الفولفو  Volvo*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ما هو إســـم المدينة التي يسمونها العرب " الــبــنــدقــيــة " ؟ ؟؟*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

فينيسيا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من المسابقات الجميلة  في قسم المسابقات كتشف ال........

----------


## همس الصمت

> من المسابقات الجميلة في قسم المسابقات كتشف ال........



 
الفروق ..

----------


## همس الصمت

حيوان مفترس من عائلة النمور ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

فهد

----------


## ابو طارق

*شاعرة  فلسطينية  كبيرة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فدوى طوقان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي صاحبة قصيدة حنجرة الغائب ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فوزية السندي ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ما هي أول مدينة إسلامية أنشئت في مصر بعد الفتح ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

الفسطاط
كلمه عالميه تعني الأعتراض أوحق الرفض

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فيتو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قطع الطفل عن الرضاعة الطبيعية ماذا يسمى ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

فطام

مقياس لدرجة الحرارة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*فهرنهايت*

----------


## ابو طارق

*دكتاتور اسباني  سابق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو  الجنرال فرانسيسكو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي المدينة التي تعد ثالث أكبر مدن* *المملكة المغربية** ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مدينة  * 


*((فاس))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حركة فلسطينية* 

*تمارس الكفاح المسلح *

----------


## نورس الشرق

حركة فتح

----------


## ابو طارق

*اكلة  شعبية  في البلاد العربية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن الفتوش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يظل حار حتى لو حطيناه في الثلاجه

----------


## ام الشيخ

الفلفل

----------


## ام الشيخ

اكبر عضمه في جسم الإنسان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفخد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الذي يعشق الرسم يسمى

----------


## اسيرة شوق

رسام

----------


## اسيرة شوق

كم عضلة في جسم الأنسان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

gumus
 شروط المسابقة ان الأجابه اتكون بحرف ف 
اجابتش غلط وسؤالش محدوف 
عذرا 
الله يعطيش الف عافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الذي يعشق الرسم يسمى

----------


## حـــور علي

فنان تشكيلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح حور غناتي بس وين سؤالش

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما يعرض  في  دور السينما*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فيلم.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* أين تم تصنيع تمثال الحرية الموجود في أمريكا ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فرنسا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو أول من قام بتحويل الغاز الثابت إلى سائل ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو أول من قام بتحويل الغاز الثابت إلى سائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فراداي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاسم الاول  لرئيس جمهورية  فرنسي   سابق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فاليري جيسكار ديستان* 
*فرنسوا ميتيران*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب قصيدة " ملعون يا سيف أخي" ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشاعر فاروق جويدة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* ما هو لقب ملوك القبط ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

الفراعنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من* *المعادن الكريمة**، أبيض اللون، وهو معدن ثمين معروف منذ القدم الا أنه اقل قيمة من الذهب فماهو ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فضه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الصفات الي مو حليوه ابد

----------


## ورده محمديه

_الفسوق_

----------


## فضايل القطيف

وردة وين سؤالك؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الدول التي تتكلم اللغة الفرنسية  يقال  لها* 

*الدول ال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*دول الفرنجة  ؟ ؟؟*

*ارجو التصحيح والدي العزيز*

----------


## ابو طارق

*خطأ * 


*للتصحيح  سانتظر حتى المساء واصحح* 

*واتمنى ان يكون جوابك  انتي  الموجود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الجواب*

----------


## عبق الورد

ماهية الدولة التي احتلها قريش

ابي اجابة على هذا السوال 
بسرعة

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ننتظر الجواب*



 

* فرنكفونية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مؤسس* *علم العروض** ومعلم* *سيبويه** وواضع أول* *معجم** للغة العربية وهو* *العين** ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الخليل بن احمد الفراهيدي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من انواع الربيان والبطاطس لذيذ جدا

----------


## ابو طارق

*يعني مواد تباع في السوق المحلي* 

*طيب انا كيف  بدي اعرفها*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح كلامك بابا 

اسفة عالسؤال 

اجابة السؤال فونزيس
مفرد افكار

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *من هو مؤسس* *علم العروض** ومعلم* *سيبويه** وواضع أول* *معجم** للغة العربية وهو* *العين** ؟*



 
*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة وهو الفراهيدي لكي تكون الاجابة بحرف الفاء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مدينة شمال إيطاليا تقع  في إقليم* *لومبارديا** ، تبعد 55 كم عن* *ميلانو** ، سميت المدينة الحديقة لكثرة الخضار و الحدائق و جمال طبيعتها فماهي ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فاريزي ، مدينة شمال إيطاليا ، عاصمة *مقاطعة فاريزي* ، في إقليم لومبارديا ، تبعد 55 كم عن ميلانو ، سميت المدينة الحديقة لكثرة الخضار و الحدائق و جمال طبيعتها ، سكانها 82.56 نسمة .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من انواع الذرة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فشار*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* متخصص في* *الميكانيكا**بريطاني** يعتبر أبو* *الدفع النفاث**. وبدأ أبحاثه في تطوير* *المحرك النفاث** فمن هو ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السير *فرانك ويتل* (1907 - 1996). متخصص في الميكانيكابريطاني يعتبر أبو الدفع النفاث. تلقى تعليمه في كمبردج ثم التحق بقوى الجو البريطانية وبدأ أبحاثه في تطوير المحرك النفاث.
عمل ويتل في الفترة ما بين 1946 - 1948 كمستشار تقني للدولة في مجال المحركات.
 .

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم احد رؤساء امريكا* 

*وليس ::  فرانكلين روزفيلت*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* 
*
*فرانكلين بيرس* (23 نوفمبر1804 - 8 أكتوبر1869)، الرئيس الرابع عشر للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وذلك بين عامي 1853 - 1857. أستفحلت في عهده مشكلة الإسترقاق.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يستخدم للحماية من الألتهابات والتشققات

----------


## نورس الشرق

يمكن اكون فازلين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح فازلين 
بس وين سؤالش

----------


## ابو طارق

مادة تستعمل في توليد الطاقة
 القديمة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فحم الحجري 
يُستعمل الفحم الحجري للحصول على الطاقة الحرارية، وتستعمل هذه الأخيرة مباشرة في التدفئة أوبالخصوص في إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية في المحطات الحرارية ( أنظر الصورة). ويمثل الفحم الحجري حليا ما يقارب 25 في المائة من مجموع استهلاك العالمي من الطاقة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماركة  سيارات المانية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن فراري

----------


## ابو طارق

*فراري     ايطالية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف ما عندي خبره في السيارات

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *ماركة سيارات المانية*



 فولكس فاجن

----------


## نورس الشرق

أين يوجد المقـر الرسمــي للأوبيـــــك ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فينا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسمى الصلوات الخمس اليومية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فريضة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو المصطلح الكميائي الذي يعرف على إنه* *العنصر الكيميائي** الذى يفقد الإليكترونات ليكون* *أيونات** موجبة ( كاتيونات ) وتوجد* *رابطة فلزية** بين ذراته ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

في علم الكيمياء كلمة *فلز metal* ( الأصل الإغريقي : ميتالون) تعنى العنصر الكيميائي الذى يفقد الإليكترونات ليكون أيونات موجبة ( كاتيونات ) وتوجد رابطة فلزية بين ذراته ، كما يتم وصف الفلزات أيضا على أنها شبكة من الأيونات الموجبة ( كاتيونات ) داخل سحابة من الإلكترونات . وتقع الفلزات في الثلاث مجموعات للعناصر التى تتميز بتأينها وخواصها ، ومع أشباه الفلزاتواللا فلزات .وعند رسم خط مائل في الجدول الدوري من البورون إلى البولونيوم فإن هذا الخط يفصل الفلزات عن اللا فلزات ، وتكون العناصر الواقعة على هذا الخط هى أشباه الفلزات ، وتكون العناصر التى تقع أسفل يمين الخط هى الفلزات ، والتى تقع أعلى يسار الخط هى اللا فلزات . واللافلزات متوفرة في الطبيعة أكثر من الفلزات ، ولكن الفلزات تكون أغلب الجدول الدوري . ومن الفلزات المشهورة الألومنيوم،النحاس ، الذهب ، الحديد ، الرصاص ، الفضة ، التيتانيوم ، اليورانيوم ، الزنك . الصور المتآصلة للفلزات تميل لأن يكون لها بريق ، لدنة ، قابلة للطرق ، موصلة ، بينما اللا فلزات بصفة عامة تكون هشه ( اللا فلزات الصلبة ) بدون بريق ، عازلة.

----------


## شفايف وردية

حاجة يدفوا فيها

----------


## ابو طارق

*فحم * 

*صح *

----------


## ابو طارق

*العملة  السابقة  لفرنسا*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فــــــــــــــــــــرنك

----------


## ابو طارق

*جزيرة   كويتية  كبيرة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فيلكا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأرض المغصوبة من الزهراء عليها السلام ؟

----------


## LUCKY

فدك 

وحده قياس ؟؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن تقصد الفولت

----------


## LUCKY

صح

بنتظار السؤال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

أم الهيثم يطلق على من؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## LUCKY

يمكن الفهد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لالالالا 
حاول اخوي

----------


## ابو طارق

*فرخ العقاب * 


*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح بابا والك تقييم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مفرد افكار ؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شفت المسأله فيها تشغيل مخ قلت أدخل وأني ماأدري ويش السالفه بس حشر مع الناس عيد
جوابي 
فكره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حساسة اهلا وسهلا بيش بينا 
واجابتش صحيحه 
وين سؤالش

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ترى ما أدري عن شي اسمحوا ليي :toung:   :nosweat: 
يالله ابكتب ليكم حزايه من حزاوي لول :lol:  ترى هي بسيطه وجوابها بحرف الفاء  :noworry: 
شجره شجنجره رقاطها إميه وعشره

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو العظم الوحيد المتحرك من عظام الجمجمة ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> ترى ما أدري عن شي اسمحوا ليي 
> يالله ابكتب ليكم حزايه من حزاوي لول ترى هي بسيطه وجوابها بحرف الفاء 
> شجره شجنجره رقاطها إميه وعشره



 


*يمكن تكون الفلوس* 
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العظم المتحرك الفك 
ننتظر تصحيح اختنا حساسة 
ليطرح سؤال جديد

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح  هو عظم  الفك*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ملك  مصري  سابق* 


*انما ليس الملك  فاروق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بابا 
يمكن تقصد فرعون؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي  اقصد  ملك  وليس  فرعون* 

*اسم  علم* 

*يبدئ  بحرف الفا*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يو لهجه لهجه :angry: 
خليتوني أبسط على الكيبورد حقتي مادريت عنكم 24ساعه مبسطين ماتقوموا
أني كل يوم ماطول ساعه ليل وساعه الصبح >>ماطول الأخت :rolleyes: 
يالله ماعلينا من ذا الكلام >>عطينا الزبده >>في الثلاجه>>تظيرف الأخت
جواب الحزايه:الفلفل
ولاتسئلوني كيفه تجي لأنها من حزاوي لول >>ماني فاهمتها
لاتقولوا تبغوا سؤال بعد تراني مشغوله واجد :closedeyes:  :closedeyes:  :closedeyes: 



يالله ويش اسوي في عمري بعطيكم سؤال بس مافي جواب إلاباجر أو بعد باجر إلهو يوم الجمعه>>> متخويه بالبيت بروحي :wink: 
وإذا جاوبتوا صح بتريحوني من الطقطقه على اللوح
السؤال ماهي السورة التي تسمى بسورة الملائكه

----------


## ابو طارق

*انها  سورة * 

*فاطر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما زال السؤال  قائم* 

*ملك  مصري  بحرف الفا* 

*انما ليس الملك  فاروق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *ماهو العظم الوحيد المتحرك من عظام الجمجمة ؟*



 
*بالتحديد هو الفك السفلي* 
*لأن الفك العلوي ثابت لايتحرك بعكس الفك السفلي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *ما زال السؤال قائم* 
> 
> *ملك مصري بحرف الفا*  
> 
> *انما ليس الملك فاروق*



 
*فيه ملكين*

*فؤاد الأول*
*فؤاد الثاني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مدينة مصرية تقع بمقربة من حصن بابليون ماهي ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فسطاط

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يشرب بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه القهوة

----------


## ابو طارق

> *فيه ملكين* 
> *فؤاد الأول*
> *فؤاد الثاني*



 

*الجواب  صحيح * 

*كان المطلوب  اسم  ملك * 

*وهو فؤاد    بزيادة* 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

* عيون  لاتنام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فنجان*

----------


## ابو طارق

*النزل*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *النزل*



  فندق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تستخدم في التصميم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فوتوشوب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو المصطلح العلمي الذي يطلق على**الربيع* *والصيف* *والخريف* *والشتاء* *؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فصول

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يجب ان لا نضيعها ..ربما تأتي مره في العمر ..........

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فرصه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح خيو دمعه بس وين سؤالش؟؟؟؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

من الاوقات التي أقسم بها الله عزوجل؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الفجر

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

من اسماء القران الكريم؟ ال........

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفرقان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

توجد مناجم الذهب ومناجم ال.......

----------


## نورس الشرق

> توجد مناجم الذهب ومناجم ال.......



الفحم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب وييييييييييييييين السؤال

----------


## ابو طارق

*حيوان**ثدي**، يعيش في بعض مناطق* *بحر الشمال** و* *غرينلاند*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن فقمه

----------


## جنة الرضا

*ماهي الدوله الى عاصمتها باريس؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

فرنسا

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ما هو اسمي

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسمك  صعب  نريد  معطيات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

فاطمه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بابا ورده 
اسمها 
الفراش الفاطمي 

بحرف ف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تلبسه العروس وغالبا ما يكون لونه ابيض

----------


## نورس الشرق

> تلبسه العروس وغالبا ما يكون لونه ابيض



 اتوقع انه فستان زفاف

----------


## نورس الشرق

اداءه تستخدم لتنظيف الاسنان ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فرشة اسنان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تستخدم بعد الإستحمام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فوطه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

من هي ام الامام علي عليه السلام؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*فاطمة  بنت أسد  ((رض))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مدينة المانية   تقع على  نهر   الماين*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *مدينة المانية تقع على نهر الماين*



  فرانكفورت

----------


## نورس الشرق

في أي محافظة مصرية توجد بحيرة قارون ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الفيوم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لاتخلو  منها  غرفة النوم*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *لاتخلو منها غرفة النوم*



ممكن اشترك وياكم في المسابقة
اكيد ما بتقولو لا
الجواب على السؤال السابق 
هو الفراش

----------


## صفآء الروح

سؤالي هو : أي اسم أطلقه الأخوان "رايت" على أول طائرة اخترعاها؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فلاير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يستخدم لتجديد الماء وتحريكه في البرك

----------


## ابو طارق

*فلتر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يأكل مال التاجر*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *يأكل مال التاجر*



 الفاجر ياكل مال التاجر

----------


## نورس الشرق

*دولة تقع ضمن دولة ولا حكومة لها ولا جيش ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فاتيكان*

----------


## ابو طارق

* اسم بوركينا  فاسو   سابقا *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فولتا العليا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اسم بوركينا فاسو سابقا* . اسمها في الماضي كان "*جمهورية فولتا العليا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هم الذي خاف منه النبي ابراهيم عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعطينا الجواب  ابنتي  عفاف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعتذر عن هذا السؤال 
كان من المفروض ان اضعه في 
اسئلة منوعه وبالغلط وضعته هنا 
الجواب هم الضيوف اعتذر سلفا عن الخطأ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

محرر وكاتب امريكي اشتغل بالصحافة سنوات عديده من مؤلفاته ((جون براون : 1800_1859))

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الإجابة هي 

فلارتي روبرت جوزيف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لقب ثلاثة اباطرة رومانيين هم فسباسيافوس و ابناه  تيتوس و ودوميتيانوس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن يكون* 
* فسبازيان* 
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف اجابة خاطئة اختي عيون 
الأجابة هي 

فلافيوس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيد جليل هجر من الكويت عام 2008؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*السيد  محمد باقر  الفالي  حفظه الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نوع من البقول*

*غير  الفول*

----------


## ام الشيخ

فاصوليا

----------


## ام الشيخ

درجه عاليه في الجنه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فردوس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بلاد تقع على الساحل الشرقي للبحر المتوسط سميت في التوراة كنعان قبل ان يغزوها يشوع؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*فلسطين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رتبة عسكرية   عالية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن تقصد فريق 
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم أختنا فضايل القطيف* 
*هذا النوع من الغيرة مهما زاد لا يسمى مرض بل هو طموح و الطموح ليس له حدود و قد يصعد بصاحبه الدرجات العلاء* 
*و لا يأتي الطموح للإنسان إلا إذا أكسبه الخالق رب العزة و الجلال مواهب*  
*فهنيئا لكم أصحاب المواهب* 
*و بؤسا لي و لأمثالي إذ لم أعطا منها شيء*

*و سامحيني فقد وصلت متأخر*

*تحياتي*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *رتبة عسكرية عالية*



الفريق
يذكر أحمد تيمور باشا،  أن الفريق هو: الرئيس القائم على الفرقة المركبة من عدة ألوية (جمع: لواء). وأصله (ميرفريق)(30)، أي أمير الفرقة المركبة.

وعند الترقية، ترفع رتبة الفريق إلى "فريق أول".

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معدن له اصناف كثيرة واسعه الأنتشار عديم اللون اذا كان نقيا لكنه عادة يكون وردي او احمر او ابيض او رمادي او غير ذلك؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن تكون الفضة* 
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عيون حبيبتي 
الأجابة للأسف غلط 
وهي فلسبار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كيماوي نمساوي اكتشف العناصر النادره نيوديميوم و برازيوديميوم1885 و لوتيتيوم1908

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* اكتشفه البارون فون فلسباخ في النمسا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قناة مجانية ترفيهية متخصصة بفن الطعام، تبث على مدار24 ساعة فماهي ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فتافيت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسم ملكه

----------


## ام الشيخ

فيكتوريا

----------


## ام الشيخ

معنى كلمة درويش في اللغه

----------


## صفآء الروح

> معنى كلمة درويش في اللغه



* كلمة فارسيه معناها الفقــيـــر*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*من هو الملك الفرنسي الذي نشبت في عهده حرب المائة عام ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فيليس السادس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فيليب السادس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ملك فرنسي جلب إلى بلاطه العديد من الرسامين، (وبالأخص من إيطاليا، وعلى رٍأسهم * *ليوناردو  دا  فينشي**) فمن هو ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فرنسوا الأول*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي :) عساك عالقوة دايم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* إمبراطور -* *روماني** من اصول* *سورية** ولد في* *شهبا** التابعة* *لمحافظة السويداء** جنوب* *سوريا** فمن هو ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فيليب العربي* أو *ماركوس يوليوس فيلبس*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

(كل من عليها ....................)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

فان ) صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حيوان ثدي مهدد بالانقراض بسبب الصيد الجائر بسبب فروها و لاستخلاص الزيت من شحومها و لحمها. و التلوث ايضا يعتبر أحد أسباب انحسار أعدادها فماهو ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن الفهد 
مع اني ما اعتقد ان لحمه بيتأكل
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *حيوان ثدي مهدد بالانقراض بسبب الصيد الجائر بسبب فروها و لاستخلاص الزيت من شحومها و لحمها. و التلوث ايضا يعتبر أحد أسباب انحسار أعدادها فماهو ؟*



* الفقمة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*من هو الرئيس الأمريكي الوحيد الذي انتخب ثلاث مرات للرئاسة ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

فرانكلين روزفلت

----------


## ام الشيخ

من أقدم الأدوات التي استخدمها الإنسان تصنع من النحاس والبرونز

----------


## صفآء الروح

> من أقدم الأدوات التي استخدمها الإنسان تصنع من النحاس والبرونز



*الفأس*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سورة في القرآن الكريم قسمها الله إلى ثلاثة أقسام قسم الله و قسم لعباده وقسم ذكر فيه ثلاثة أصناف من البشر فما هي هذه السورة ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يمكن سوره الفاتحه

----------


## صفآء الروح

جوابك صح خيتي دمعة
ضعي سؤال

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الماء كثير العذوبة ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فرات*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي أكبر وأقوى عظمة في* *الهيكل العظمي** للإنسان ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عظمة الفخذ*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ما هي أطول كلمة في القرآن الكريم لفظاً وكتابة بلا زيادة ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ما هي أطول كلمة في القرآن الكريم لفظاً وكتابة بلا زيادة ؟*
*(فأسقينكموه)سوره الحجر الايه 22*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

برنامج صغير يصل لذاكرة الحاسب الالى فيغير وظائفه ؟

----------


## اول دمعة

> برنامج صغير يصل لذاكرة الحاسب الالى فيغير وظائفه ؟



يمكن يكون الفيروسات 
ارجو التصحيح

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ايه الجواب صح دمعة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مسلسل رمضاني 
كانت بطلته سعاد عبد الله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فضه قلبها ابيض

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

النخلة الصغيرة؟

----------


## hope

تسمى الفسيله

----------


## اسيرة شوق

شو الـسؤال حوور


مـسلسل تراثي كـانت بطلة الـفنانه ح ـياة الفهد

----------


## اول دمعة

مسلسل تراثي بطلته حياة الفهد هو 
مسلسل الفريه

----------


## اول دمعة

سؤالي هو في أي بلد ولد النبي عيسى عليه السلام ؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فلسطين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من انواع السكن ؟

----------


## hope

فيـــلا

----------


## hope

* من أنــوواع التوابل ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فلفل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تقال لمن يتقن عمل فني ؟

----------


## صفآء الروح

> تقال لمن يتقن عمل فني ؟



* فنان*

----------


## صفآء الروح

* ما هو لقب ملوك القبط ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فرعون

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

من هى أكرم النساء نسبا ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من نظريات الرياضيات

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*فـــيــثـــاغـــورس*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


قناة في جسد الأنثى حوالي 12 سم و وظيفتها نقل البويضة من المبيض إلى الرحم.

ضرورية من اجل الانجاب و عدم سلامتها ’يعد أحد اسباب العقم

فما إسمها  ؟  ؟ ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فالوب

يمكن 
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أختي الحبيبه ومعلمتي الغاليه  عفاف*

*جوابش صح  100%  وتستاهلي التقييم على الجواب الصحيح*

*الله يطيش العافيه معلمه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من سور المعوذات

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*الفلق*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

عملة فرنسا..!؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فرنك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من انواع السيارات

----------


## صفآء الروح

*فورد*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ما هو أسم صغير الطير ؟*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

فرخ 

ما هــي اعلى درجات الجنة ؟؟

يسلموو عاللعبة الممتعة 

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفردوس 
بس سؤالش مكرر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من اسماء القلب؟

----------


## hope

*فؤاد*

----------


## hope

*الكون المحيط بنا يسمى ........... ؟*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

فلك

----------


## hope

*فييين السؤال ؟*

*سؤالي ...*

*اين يقع برج إيفل ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فرنسا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نهر بالعــــــــراق

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فرات

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

حسن البيان وسلامة الالفاظ ؟

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*فصاحــــــة*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

ما الاسم القديم لعاصمة الاردن "عمان" ؟

----------


## hope

*فيلادلفيا*

----------


## hope

مسلسل عرض على قناة الراي بطولة داوود حسين

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*الفطيـــــــــن*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*ما العلم الذي يبحث في وظائف الاعضاء؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الفيزيولوجيا  Physiology*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو طعام شائع في* *تركيا**لعراق** وفلسطين والاردن ولبنان وعموم* *لشام** (**سوريا**)* *ومصر** (تعرف في بعض أنحائها مثل* *القاهرة** والأرياف باسم طعمية فماهو ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*فلافل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو مجموعة* *الفنون القديمة* *والقصص* *والحكايات* *والأساطير** المحصورة بمجموعة سكانية معينة في أي بلد من البلاد*
*أصل تسميتة جاء من اللغة* *الألمانية** (Volkskunde) ومعناها بالعربية (علم الشعوب) يقابلها باللغة العربية (التراث) فما هو ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن فلوكلور 
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظارش عيون حبيبتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزيتي عفاف والله يقويك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كلمة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمة باللغة العربية تعني النهر الصغير والماء الجاري ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفلج

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يطلق على الشلل النصفي

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما اضيق العيش لولا ؟؟؟؟؟ الامل*

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *ما اضيق العيش لولا فسحة الامل*



 أكمل/ي البيت:
لاتحسبوا رقصاتي بينكم طربا..........؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> يطلق على الشلل النصفي



 
ما جاوبتوا على سؤالي

----------


## اول دمعة

لا تزعلي أختي عفاف الهدى اني بجاوب على سوالك وان شاء الله يكون صح 
يسمى الفشل الجسدي او الفالج

----------


## ابو طارق

* لا تحسبوا رقصاتي بينكم طربا ****فالطير يرقص مذبوحا من الألم ...
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم  طراز من الطائرات الحربية الامريكية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بابا يمكن تقصد طراز ستة عشر ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي* 

*عفاف* 

*ليس المقصود  رقم  او حرف  يعني  اف  16  او  اف 18*


*المقصود  اسم  يبدئ  بحرف ((ف))* 


*مثلا   ميراج    سوخوي    ميغ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف بابا ما عرفتوا

----------


## ابو طارق

*خلص رح احط الجواب  انا* 

*طائرة حربية من طراز* 

*فانتوم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*منظمة فلسطينة تأسست في سنة* 

*1965* 

*واسمها المختصر  (( ثلاثة احرف ))*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فتح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من من بنات الرسالة تركت في المدينة ولم تذهب مع الركب الحسيني الى كربلاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فاطمه الكبرى

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مقياس قديم من مقاييس الطول ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*فوت*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حشرة  صغيرة  ناعمة جميلة * 

*يعتقد انها تجلب الحظ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن الفراشة 
ارجوا التصحيح 
لأنو ماني متأكده

----------


## ابو طارق

*الفراشة   صحيح 100&* 


*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*عفاف الهدى * 


*وننتظر سؤالك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من انواعه الماضي والمضارع والأمر

----------


## ابو طارق

*فعل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تعني  الهروب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فرار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من خلاله نشاهد مقطع معين بالصوت والصوره

----------


## @Abu Ali@

فيديو كلب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب وين سؤالش

----------


## @Abu Ali@

من فوائده؟؟؟

1. توفير المال 

2. ضد تسوس الأسنان 

3. مفيد لألم البطن والظهر 

4. يزيل الصداع (بندول طبيعي) 

7. مقوي للعظام والمفاصل 

10. يحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من الفيتامينات ((f.l.a.f.a.l))

الي يركز عدل بيعرفه :wink:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فوطن

يرجى التصحيح

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*الجواب خطأ*

----------


## ام الشيخ

لا يكون تقصد فلافل00000000هه هه هه :deh:

----------


## جـــــــــوري

يمكن فجل

----------


## @Abu Ali@

صح فلافل

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## @Abu Ali@

ام الشيخ  الجواب صح احين انتي اسألي

----------


## ام الشيخ

أين تم تصنيع تمثال الحرية؟؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فرنسا

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*فرنسا*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ماهي عمله فرنسا

----------


## ابو طارق

حاليا  اليورو

في السابق  

فرنك  فرنسي

----------


## ابو طارق

*تعني   ربح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

فاز

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*واحدة من أجمل الحشرات قاطبة، ولذا فُتن الناس بجمال أجنحتها الرقيقة ذات الألوان الجذابة ؟*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

فراشة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك العافية أخوي همسات نور*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

* يصب نهر النيل في البحر الأبيض المتوسط فمن أي بحيرة ينبع هذا النهر ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بحيرة فكتوريا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة من دول منطـقة جنوب شرقي آسيا. عاصمتها هانوي، بينما تعتبر مدينة هوشي منَّهْ كبرى مدن البلاد فماهي ؟*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

فيتنام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* في اللغة هي بيان الغامض في مسألة ما* 
*واصطلاحاً  هي جواب الفقيه عما سئل عنه ليبين حكم الشريعة فيه* 
*فماهو اسم هذا المصطلح ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

اعتقد فتوى
ارجو التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*فتوى* 

*ننتظر  سؤالك  ابنتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مدينة ألمانية  تعد العاصمة الاقتصادية لألمانيا فماهي ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فرانكفورت*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وجبة مهمة لصحة الجسم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

فطور

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أكمل الاية التالية*
*قال الله تعالى ( و 0000000 ذو الأوتاد )*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

( كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ وَعَادٌ وَفِرْعَوْنُ ذُو الْأَوْتَادِ ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جوري حبيبتي 
طيب وين سؤالش

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم  زوجة  شاه ايران السابق* 


*؟؟؟؟؟   ديبا*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فرح ديبا

----------


## أموله

سؤآلك،ـ وين خيتو،: جـوري ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*دكتاتور   اسباني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فرانكو دكتاتور إسبانيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يطلق عليه أيضا ياسمين عربي و هو نوع من أنواع* *الياسمين** يتميز برائحته الزكية و التي جعلت منه استخدامات كثيرة فماهو ؟*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

الفل ((الرازقي))

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك العافية أخوي همسات نور*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو شعور يعود إلى احترام الذات ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الفخـــــــــــــــر

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

فخـــر

----------


## ابو طارق

*سباق  سيارات مشهور*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فورمـــــــــــلا

----------


## ابو طارق

*نوع من السيارات* 

*صناعة ايطالية * 

*ليس الفيراري*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*سيارة فولفو* 

_وهذه صورة السيارة_

----------


## ابو طارق

*يا  ابني* 

*همسات نور* 


*سؤالي  سيارة ايطالية * 

*وليس سويدية * 

*سيارة الفولفو  صناعة سويدية* 

*ابحث  عن سيارة  ايطالية*

----------


## ام الشيخ

فيات

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح  100%* 

*الجواب   فيات* 

*تشكري   سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*دولة* 

* أرخبيل مكون من 322 جزيرة، أكبرها* *فيتي ليفو**وفانوا ليفو**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جزر فيجي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مدينة عراقية تعرف بمدينة المساجد لكثرة المساجد فيها والتي يصل عددها إلى 550 مسجد فماهي ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*مدينة عراقية تعرف بمدينة المساجد لكثرة المساجد فيها والتي يصل عددها إلى 550 مسجد فماهي ؟*

*الفلوجه*

----------


## ابو طارق

نوع من الاحجار الكريمة 

يسمى في العراق 

الشذر

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الـــــــفيــــــروز

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 


*اين السؤال  ابنتي* 

*يجب وضع سؤال بعد  وضع الجواب* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سورة بدأت بالحمد لله مثل سورة الفاتحة؟

----------


## نادِ عليًا

*السلام عليكم*


*سورة فاطر*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

امممممممممممممممممممممممم


ولان ما في بالي سؤال ابحط ليكم هالسؤال:


من الاقسام الفرعية في شبكة الناصرة....؟؟؟


امانه.... جيبوه بدون غش

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فيض القلم

----------


## جـــــــــوري

س/في أي خليج وجد اضخم مد وجزر ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

في خليج (فندي) بأمريكا الشمالية حيث يصل الفرق بين ارتفاع الماء خلال المد والجزر إلى حوالي 13ـ17 متراً.

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع* 

*شلالات أنجل*
*في اي دولة*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

تقع في فنزويلا

----------


## جـــــــــوري

في اي دوله يتغير فيها العلم في الحرب والسلام؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الجواب عزيزتي جوري*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بعد البحث الطويل* 

*للاسف لم اجد  جواب* 

*افيدينا  رحمك الله* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الفلبين

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم  آخر ملك  حكم  مصر*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *اسم آخر ملك حكم مصر*



  


هو الملك فاروق بن الملك فؤاد الأول بن الخديوي إسماعيل بن إبراهيم باشا بن محمد علي باشا، آخر من حكم مصر من أسرة محمد علي، وآخر من لقب بالملك فيها.

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح * 


*اين السؤال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم مؤلف كتاب* 

*احدب  نوتردام*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *اسم مؤلف كتاب* 
> 
> 
> *احدب نوتردام*



 
*الجواب* 
*فيكتور هيجو*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح ابني* 


*ابو علي* 

*انما  لي  رجاء عندك وعند الجميع* 

*انه بعد وضع الجواب  يتم  وضع  سؤال*

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  ابني* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

أنا سأضع سؤال والسموحه ...
ما هو الاسم الشائع لدولة " توني تاسافلتا " ؟

والعذر ان كان مكرر

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*الجواب*
*فنلندا*


*السؤال*
*س/ ما هو لقب ملوك القبط ؟*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اجابه صحيحه اخوي ابو علي 
والجواب لسؤالك : فرعون

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ما هي أطول كلمه في القرآن الكريم لفظاً وكتابةً ؟

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> ما هي أطول كلمه في القرآن الكريم لفظاً وكتابةً ؟



 
*الجواب*
*فأسقيناكموه*

*سؤالي*
*س:   من أقدم الأدوات التي استخدمها الأنسان ؟
*

----------


## همس الصمت

فأس ..

ماهو الشئ الذي كان يستخدمه الناس قديماً
للآضاءة ..؟؟

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> فأس ..
> 
> ماهو الشئ الذي كان يستخدمه الناس قديماً
> 
> للآضاءة ..؟؟



* الفانوس* 
*انتظر التصحيح*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاجابة صحيحة اخي ..
بالتوفيق ..

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*السؤال*
*س:ما هي اصغر دولة في العالم ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الفاتيكان

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*هي أحد أقدم الفنون التصويرية و هي نوع من التصوير أو الرسم، يقوم على*

* أساس تغطية المساحات اللونية بواسطة قطع مكعبة صغيرة الحجم، ومادتها* 

*عادة الزجاج أو الحجارة*

*ما إسمها  ؟   ؟  ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الفسيفساء*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اول من اخترع  الحروف  الابجدية*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الفينقيون

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  عاصمة* 

*كمبوديا*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فنوم بن ويطلق عليها فنومبينة

----------


## جـــــــــوري

س/من مكتشف مضادات السموم؟

----------


## ابو طارق

* فـون دريــبـل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

له نوعان :
صادق وكاذب 
ويعتمد على الصادق في اداء فريضة الصبح فما هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## @Abu Ali@

الفجر

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما ذا  يسمى   صوت الافعى*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*فحيح*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

* مقياس قديم من مقايس الطول ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فرســـــــخ

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلمة تقال عندما نتحدث عن الاطفال* 

*نقول :::   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   أكبادنا*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*فلذات اكبادنا*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*مادة استعملت كمرهم للجسم مشتقة من النفط ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فازلين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ماذا يسمى بائع الفول

----------


## 7mammah

> ماذا يسمى بائع الفول



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*فــــوّال*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

_فوال_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انونه ابو علي اجاباتكم صحيحه
وثنينكم بنفس الوقت
تم تقييمكم 
يعطيكم الله العافية 
بس وين سؤالكم

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاسم الثاني  لوزير  لبناني* 

*اشتهر  خلال عدوان 2006  على لبنان* 

*باعطائه اوامر  للجنود لتقديم الشاي للعدو الاسرائيلي*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فؤاد سنيوره >>شكله خطأ

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تخميني يقول انو هو  وزيد الداخلية*

*أحمد  فــتــفـــت* 

*فــتــفــت الإسم التاني ياللي انته طالبو*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح  100%* 

*برافووو ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*واليكي تقييم خاص* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ما ’يوضع  أحيانا ً في الحقول لطرد الطيور المتطفلة مثل الغربان  . . . ؟  ؟؟*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

_فزاعة_

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*س:ما اسم أول سفينة دارت حول الكرة الأرضية؟؟؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*السفينة الفضائية  فـــكـــتــوريـــا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم  رئيس جمهورية لبنان* 

*الذي حكم من  سنة 1958  لغاية  1964*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فــــــــــؤاد شهــــــــاب

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح * 

*فؤاد  شهاب*

----------


## ابو طارق

* من هو الحارث بن سعيد بن حمدان،*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ابو فراس الحمداني..

----------


## جـــــــــوري

س/ من هو الكيميائي الذي حصل على جائزه نوبل مرتين؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*البريطاني  فريدريك سانجلر*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

اجابه صحيحه خيتوو
تحيااتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* رحالة ومستكشف* *برتغالي** عمل في خدمة البلاط اللإسباني وهو أول من دار حول الكرة الأرضية. في 3 مارس عام 1521 م اكتشف هذا البحار جزيرة* *جوام** في* *المحيط الهادي** فمن هو ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

في 3 مارس عام 1521 م *اكتشف* البحار فرديناد ماجلان *جزيرة جوام في المحيط الهادي* في إطار رحلة ماجلان حول العالم التي انتهت به في الفلبين.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري سلمت يمينك على هذا النشاط*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حيوان ثدي يعرف بعجل البحر ويعرف أيضا ب 000*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فقمه..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وين سؤالش؟؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب راح اسأل اني

حيوان ثديي بري يستوطن امريكا الجتوبية من الفصيلة الجميلة الجملية 
آخذ الأنقراض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعتقد * 


*فرس النهر* 

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف بابا خطأ
اعطيكم فرصه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راح اجاوب حتى لا تتوقف الصفحه


فيكونا
وهو اخذ في الأنقراض لكن سنت الحكومه قانون لحمايته
يصاد من اجل لحمه اللذيذ ووبره وجلده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اترك السؤال لكم

----------


## ابو طارق

*دولة في امريكا الجنوبية* 

*قطعت علاقتها الدبلوماسية  مع العدو الصهيوني* 

*تضامن  من الشعب الفلسطيني* 

*بعد العدوان على  غزة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فنزويلا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أحد العلماء البارزين في القرن الثامن عشر وهو أول من قام بتحويل الغاز الثابت إلى سائل فمن هو ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فراداي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي سلمت يمناك ..على هذا النشاط*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تسمى بالبلد الأخضر او ببلد الغابات لكثرة الغابات والبحيرات فيها.*

----------


## ام الشيخ

فنلندة
و هي إحدى دول أوروبا الإسكندنافية، تقع شمال القارة الأوروبية ، يحدها كل من روسيا والنرويج والسويد.

----------


## ام الشيخ

أي اسم أطلقه الأخوان "رايت" على أول طائرة اخترعاها؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الإجابة: فلاير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم احد الامراء استشهد في الكويت* 

*عندما غزا الطاغية صدام حسين الكويت*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

استشهد فهد الاحمد الصباح في معركه دسمان عام 1990م

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو أطول نهر موجود في* *الجمهورية التشيكية** ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

*نهر فلتافا* 
أطول نهر في الجمهورية التشيكية حيث يبلغ طوله 430 كم. ينبع النهر من الحدود الجنوبية للبلاد حتى سلسلة جبال شومافا في شمالها مارا بالعاصمة التشيكية براغ ويتحد مع نهر الإلبه في بلدة ميلنك. فيضانات الفلتافا في أغسطس2002 أدت لمقتل العديد من الأشخاص وسببت دمارا هائلا.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورة قرانية تتحدث عن* *أبرهة الحبشي** ومحاولته لهدم* *الكعبة** فما أسم هذه السورة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  الفيل* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِأَصْحَابِ الْفِيلِ{1} أَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ كَيْدَهُمْ فِي تَضْلِيلٍ{2} وَأَرْسَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ طَيْراً أَبَابِيلَ{3} تَرْمِيهِم بِحِجَارَةٍ مِّن سِجِّيلٍ{4} فَجَعَلَهُمْ كَعَصْفٍ مَّأْكُولٍ{5}*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما يحاول ان يتجنبه الانسان* 

*وهو  نقيض  الرخاء*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فقر

----------


## ابو طارق

*تسمية  للبوارج الحربية*

----------


## ام الشيخ

يمكن فرقاطة

----------


## يوم مولدي

فلسطين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر تصحيح الأب أبو طارق لسؤاله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*هو الصحيح* 

*تشكري * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما  اسم  هذا  اللاعب* 


*زادت شهرتة بشكل كبيرة بفوزه لكأس العالم كلاعب ومدرب ومنظم للبطولة في 2006*

----------


## ام الشيخ

فرانس *بيكنبارو*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح* 


*فرانس بيكنباور*

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

لحن الفانتازيا نوع من التأليف *الموسيقي* ألحانه *وترية متحرِّرة من قيود الشكل التقليدية*، وبدلا من ذلك، تعتمد على خيال مؤلف *الموسيقى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب موجود هو* 
*الفانتازيا*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

اختي عيون لاتنام 
كانت الاخت ام الشيخ طارحه سؤال
وهذا جوابه 
بس مدري وينه شكله انحدف

----------


## ام الشيخ

أختي عيون لا تنام
أختي جوري
أني فعلاً وضعت سؤال جوابه الفانتازيا بس حذفته قبل الإجابه عليه
فعذراً من الجميع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أها ألحين فهمت عزيزتي جوري يعطيك الف عافية* 
*ولا يهمك حبيبتي أم اشيخ يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمة تشير إلى* *سوق** العملات الأجنبية أو* *البورصة** العالمية للعملات الأجنبية، وهي إختصار للمصطلح الإقتصادي من اللغة الأجنبية "Foreign Exchange Market" أي "سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية" فماهو أسم هذا المصطلح ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

يمكن سوق الفوركس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري وتستحقي تقييم عليه سلمت يمناك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب خيو عيون ننتظر سؤال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو جمع كلمة فائدة ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فوائد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب والسؤال وينه

----------


## ابو طارق

*نقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ حيث شئت من الهوا*

*ما الحب الا للحبيب  الاولي*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

*نقل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهوا*


*ما الحب الا للحبيب الاولي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح ابنتي*


*وين  سؤالك*

----------


## looovely

*أكمل/ي الفراغ:* 
*........... هي أول دولة استعملت ساعة حائط آلية في العالم* 
* سهل للغايه : )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن فرنسا
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*فرنسا  * 

*وايضا  اطلب التصحيح*

----------


## looovely

* عفاف* 
*الوالد أو طارق * 
*يعطيكم العافيه إجابتكما صحيحة : )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نتيجة المباره اما ..............او خساره

----------


## ابو طارق

نتيجة المباره اما فوز او تعادل او خساره

----------


## ابو طارق

*فيلسوف وشاعر الماني  ، كان من أبرز الممهدين لـعلم النفس، وكان عالم لغويات  متميزا. كتب نصوصا وكتبا*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فريدريك نيتشه
*فريدريك فيلهيلم نيتشه* (15 أكتوبر ، 1844 - 25 أغسطس، 1900) فيلسوف وشاعر ألماني ، كان من أبرز الممهدين لـ علم النفس، وكان عالم لغويات متميزا. كتب نصوصا وكتبا نقدية حول المبادئ الأخلاقية، والنفعية، و الفلسفة المعاصرة، المادية، المثالية الألمانية، الرومانسية الألمانية، والحداثة عُموماً بلغة ألمانية بارعة. يعد من بين الفلاسفة الأكثر شيوعا وتداولا بين القراء. كثيرا ما تفهم أعماله خطأ على أنها حامل أساسي لأفكار الرومانسية الفلسفية و العدمية و معاداة السامية و حتى النازية لكنه يرفض هذه المقولات بشدة و يقول بأنه ضد هذه الإتجاهات كلها. في مجال الفلسفة والأدب، يعد نيتشه في أغلب الأحيان إلهام للمدارس الوجودية وما بعد الحداثة. روج لافكار توهم كثيرون أنها مع التيار اللاعقلاني والعدمية، استخدمت بعض آرائه فيما بعد من قبل ايديولوجي الفاشية. رفض نيتشه الأفلاطونية والمسيحية والميتافيزيقيا بشكل عام، ودعا إلى تبني قيم جديدة بعيدا عن الكانتية والهيغيلية والفكر الديني والنهلستية. سعى نيتشه إلى تبيان أخطار القيم السائدة عبر الكشف عن آليات عملها عبر التأريخ، كالأخلاق السائدة، والضمير. يعد نيتشه أول من درس الأخلاق دراسة تأريخية مفصلة. قدم نيتشه تصورا مهما عن تشكل الوعي والضمير، فضلا عن إشكالية الموت. كان نيتشه رافضا للتمييز العنصري ومعاداة السامية والأديان ولاسيما المسيحية لكنه رفض أيضا المساواة بشكلها الاشتراكي أو الليبرالي بصورة عامة.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب سؤال

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم  نائب رئيس مجلس النواب اللبناني*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

عصام فارس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر تصحيح الوالد ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاسم يبدئ  بحرف* 

*((ف))*

*الجواب خطأ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو* 
*فريد مكاري**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو جمع كلمة فضيحة ؟*

----------


## نبض قلب

فضايح ،،

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب صحيح فضائح* 
*يعطيك الف عافية أختي نبض قلب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نوع من البقول (الحبوب)*

*صغير وكبير * 

*ابيض  وبني   ومنقط* 

*رفيع  وعريض* 

*وله اسم واحد فقط*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فاصوليا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم  لمركبتان فضائيتان انطلقتا* 

*في سنة 1977 الى الفضاء* 

*وما زالتا في طريقهما الى الهدف*

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

مركبتي (( فويجر))

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*مشاعل لاتنطفئ*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلمة  مسابقات  او احجية* 

*باللهجة المصرية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فزوره*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يستخدمها المزارعون لإخافة الطيور فماهو اسمها ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فزاعه ..*
*دمتي بخير عيوني ...*
*يعطيكِ العافيه ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من القاب الامام علي عليه السلام ............ الاكبر ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*علي عليه السلام :::: فاروق هذه الأمة

 علي عليه السلام :::: الفاروق بين الحق والباطل* 
*ارجوا التصحيح  لورود كلمة  (الاكبر)

*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما اسم زوجة الملك فاروق  المشهورة  به*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فريده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من انواع الذرة؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أمممممم يمكن فشار*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكيد صح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الأمارات السبع؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إمارة الفجيرة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* نحات* *ألماني**، بدأ حياته في تقطيع الحجر، درس الفن في* *روما** فمن هو ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فرتز كريمر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مدينة سودانية من المناطق التي زارتها* *أميليا إيرهارت** في محاولتها لعبور العالم فما أسم هذه المدينه ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الفاشر..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قياس  يعتمد في امريكا  فقط* 

*لقياس درجة  الحرارة*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فهرنهايت

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حيوان* *أسطوري** له جسم* *أسد**، و رأس وجناحي* *عقاب** فبماذا يسمى ؟*

----------


## hope

> *حيوان* *أسطوري** له جسم* *أسد**، و رأس وجناحي* *عقاب** فبماذا يسمى ؟*



فتخاء

----------


## hope

نبات معروف من العائلة الوردية .. عرف منذ قديم الزمان
 وقد قدرها وعرف قيمتها الطبيب ‏الإغريقي " تيوفراتوس " ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* الفراولة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_هي شخصية من_ _آل البيت__ عليهم تابعية من رواة_ _الحديث__، روت عن جدتها_ _فاطمة الزهراء__ بنت_ _محمد بن عبد الله__ رسول الإسلام (صلى الله عليه وعلى اله سلم)، وعن أبيها_ _الحسين بن علي__ بن أبي طالب وغيرهما تزوجت ابن عمها_ _الحسن المثنى بن الحسن السبط__ بن_ _علي بن أبي طالب__ فمن هي ؟_

----------


## خربشآت

*السيدة فاطمة بنت الإمام الحسين "عليهاالسلام "*
*"فاطمة الكبرى "*
*..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا بك معنا عزيزتي خربشات وإجابة صحيحة موفقة لكل خير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو أحد المضائق الواقعة في شمال قارة أمريكا، يقع بين شبه جزيرة* *فلوريدا** و جزيرة* *كوبا**، ويعتبر أيضا الحد الفاصل بين* *خليج المكسيك** و* *المحيط الأطلسي** ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مضيق  ((فلوريدا ))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو رمز من رموز  رمضان في  مصر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن الفانوس
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_أديب, مؤرخ, أكاديمي و سياسي_ _لبناني__ يعتبر من أكبر المثقفين المعاصرين في لبنان و أحد أهم نقاد الأدب العربي. أسهم في إنشاء_ _الجامعة اللبنانية__ سنة_ _1951__ و كان أول رئيس لها فمن هو ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*فؤاد افرام البستاني*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب سؤال؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من العصور التاريخية في* *المملكة المتحدة** تميز بكونه قمة* *الثورة الصناعية** في بريطانيا وأعلى نقطة في الامبراطوية البريطانية ، وهو يشير إلى فترة حكم* *الملكة فكتوريا** بين* *1837** و* *1901** فماهو أسم هذا العصر؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*العصر الفكتوري*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مادة كان يعتمد عليها في تسيير القطارات* 

*قبل  اكتشاف  الديزل  والكهرباء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فحم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمرون خلال السنه وعددهم 4؟

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

فلسطين انتظر التصحيح

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اسفة الفصول الاربعة

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اسم من اسماء الرجل الكافر؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما فهمت سؤالش فروشه 
تبي اسم شخص كافر 
والا 

كلمه مرادفه للكاقر ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*فاسق*****فاجر* 


*التصحيح  لو سمحتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو الحيوان العاشب الذي يعرف في اللغة العربية بالبرنيق و خرتيت و سيد قشطة كما يسمونه في مصر ؟*

----------


## عيون اسيل

فرس النهر 

هو سيد قشطة وهو البرنيق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي عيون اسيل هو فرس النهر*
*عساج عالقوة* 
*ودمت بخير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو قائد* *سلاح  الجو  الملكي  الأردني** الأسبق. هو ابن عاهل* *الأردن** السابق* *الحسين  بن  طلال** من* *الأميرة  منى الحسين** والأخ الشقيق للملك عبد الله  الثاني  بن الحسين فمن هو ؟*

----------


## عيون اسيل

*سهل حمزة * 

*او* 


*سعود نصيرات* 

*مو متأكدة*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

سهل حمزه

----------


## ابو طارق

*  فيصل بن الحسين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عين أسيل وعاشقة المستحيل شكرا على المحاولات الإجابات خاطئة*
*وجواب والدي ابو طارق هو الصحيح* 

*يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو أطول أنهار* *أوروبا** وأغزرها ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفولغا
او
الفولجا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من القنوات الفضائية الشيعيه ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*فرات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه بابا
بس وين سؤالك

----------


## ام الشيخ

*هي أعلى درجات الجنة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فردوس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هي المدينة التي بناها عمرو بن العاص عقب فتح مصر ؟

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> هي المدينة التي بناها عمرو بن العاص عقب فتح مصر ؟



 الفسطاط

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي الجزيرة الرئيسة* 

*بـالجمهورية الصينية أو جمهورية الصين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* جزيرة فورموزا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* من* *الولايات** الثلاثة عشر المؤسسين* *للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية** في 1776 عندما* *ثاروا** ضد الحكم* *البريطاني**. و كانت فيرجينيا احدى المستعمرات الست البريطانية الأولى في العالم الجديد ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي* 


*عيون لاتنام* 

*الرجاء التوضيح  وما هو المطلوب* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

> * من* *الولايات** الثلاثة عشر المؤسسين* *للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية** في 1776 عندما* *ثاروا** ضد الحكم* *البريطاني**. و كانت فيرجينيا احدى المستعمرات الست البريطانية الأولى في العالم الجديد ؟*



 
اعتقد الإجابة موجودة وهي فيرجينيا

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو الاسم الذي يطلق على* 

*من يعمل في الحقل والزراعة*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ننتظر السؤال الجديد

----------


## ابو طارق

> *هو الاسم الذي يطلق على* 
> 
> 
> *من يعمل في الحقل والزراعة*



 


*هذا هو السؤال*

----------


## ام الشيخ

فلاح

----------


## ام الشيخ

من أي بحيرة ينبع نهر النيل؟

----------


## ابو طارق

> فلاح



 
*احسنتي  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ * 

*هذا هو الجواب الصحيح* 

*استثنايا سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ينبع نهر النيل* 

*من بحيرة * 

*فكتوريا*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*لكي لا تتوقف المسابقة....*

*اعلى قمة في اليابان؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قمة    جبل   * 

*فوجي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم احد رؤساء امريكا* 

*تطبع صورته على الدولار*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فرانكلين بيرس* 

*أو* 

*فرانكلين روزفلت*


*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فرانكلين بيرس 
 صحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فيلسوف وصحفي فرنسي* 

*اسمه الحقيقي واسمه المستعار يبدئ بحرف الفا* ء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

فرانز فانون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أديب، شاعر، رسام و كاتب مسرحيفرنسي، ومن أبرز أدباء فرنسا في الحقبة الرومانسية
اشتهر بسبب أعماله الروائية، وترجمت أعماله إلى كثير من اللغات الحية. 
أشهر أعماله

أحدب نوتردام
البؤساء 
رجل نبيلعمال البحرآخر يوم في حياة رجل محكوم عليه بالإعدامفمن هو ؟

----------


## مهتاب

فيكتور هيجو

----------


## ابو طارق

*يمكن تتشابه الاجوبة انما المقصود*  
*فيلسوف وصحفي*  
*وليس اديب وشاعر ورسام*

*ايضا  اسمه  ولقبه*   
*تشكري على الجواب الممتاز*  
*ابنتي*  
*عيون لاتنام*  
*وارجوا ان تبحثي عن الاسم الاخر*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## looovely

* الوالد ابو طارق..*
* هذي إجابة لسؤال فيلسوف صحفي فرنسي* 
*فرانسوا ماري أرويه * 
*واسمه المستعار*
* فولتير*
* هذا ماوجدته..*

----------


## looovely

*مخترع التلفاز هو..........*

----------


## علي pt

*مخترع التلفاز الاكتروني هو فيلو فارنسورت اخترع التلفاز عام 1927 وكان عمره لا يتجاوز العشرين* 



*عاد ماعندي سؤال ..*
*أرجو التكرم من احدكم بوضع سؤال وأكون له من الشاكرين ،،*
*ورحم الله والديه ..*

----------


## looovely

* يعطيك العافيه إجابتك صحيحة* 
*........هي* *الوحدة المستعملة لقياس القوة الكهربائية المحركة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فولت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عالم فيزياء ألماني ينسب له وحدة قياس درجة الحراره

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*فهرنهايت...*

*واسمه الكامل.. دانيال غابرييل فهرنهايت*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*هذه الصورة لطبق شامي مشهور<<< لا تجوعوا*



*ما اسم هذا الطبق؟؟؟*

*طبعا ما عرفت شو احط سؤال منشان هيك جبت هلون شي... بس ما يكون مخالف لشروط المسابقة...*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فريك * 

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هذه اكله أول مره اشوفها هههههه

نتتظر تصحيحك عزيزتي ايلول

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*اجابة صحيحة عمو أبو طارق الفريكة...*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*تم انتخابه ملكاً على ألمانيا في فرانمفورت في الرابع من مارس عـــ 1152ـــام وتوج ملكا على ايطاليا في بافيا عــ 1154ــام...؟؟؟*

*من هو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

فريدريك الأول بربروسا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

رئيس إمريكي أستفحلت في عهده مشكلة الإسترقاق فمن هو ؟

----------


## القزويني

فرانكلين بيرس (23 نوفمبر 1804 - 8 أكتوبر 1869) هو الرئيس الرابع عشر الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. أستفحلت في عهده مشكلة الإسترقاق مدة حكمه ( 1853 - 1857)




___________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح أخي القزويني عساك عالقوة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

فيلم إيراني جديد اصدر عام 2008 م 
أسم الفيلم هو
إعدام 00000000

----------


## القزويني

فيلم إيراني جديد اصدر عام 2008 م 
أسم الفيلم هو
إعدام 000فرعون00000




________تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> فيلم إيراني جديد اصدر عام 2008 م 
> 
> أسم الفيلم هو
> 
> إعدام 00000000



 
_آعدآم فرعـــــــــــون_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

عاشقة المستحيل - القزويني 
جواب صحيح  سيتم التقييم على هذا المجهود الكبير
بوركت يمناكم
وطابت اوقاتكم 
موفقين دائم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي الكارثة الطبيعية التي تسببها غالباً هطول الأمطار الغزيرة ؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> ماهي الكارثة الطبيعية التي تسببها غالباً هطول الأمطار الغزيرة ؟



 يمكن الفيضانات

----------


## ابو طارق

*اكيد * 

*فياضانات مدمرة تعتبر* 

*كارثة  طبيعية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح هي الفياضانات مجهود رائع سلمت يمناكما والدي ودموعه سيتم التقييم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دكتورة واعلامية ومذيعة وكاتبة وقاصة وصحافية كويتية. عرفها الوطن العربي بعد برنامجها الشهير سيرة الحب على قناة الراي، فمن هي ؟

----------


## حلاالكون

د.فوزيه الدريع

----------


## الباسمي

فوزيه الدريع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> دكتورة واعلامية ومذيعة وكاتبة وقاصة وصحافية كويتية. عرفها الوطن العربي بعد برنامجها الشهير سيرة الحب على قناة الراي، فمن هي ؟



 
*الدكتورهـ /فوزيه الدريع..*

*سلامي..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

حلا الكون - عاشقة المستحيل - الباسمي - إجابات صحيحة يعطيكم الف عافية وسيتم التقييم على هذا المجهود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو جمع كلمة فرض ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

فروض

----------


## ابو طارق

*من اسماء الجنة*

----------


## fofe

فردووووووووس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو جمع كلمة فريضة ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

فرائض

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هي اكبر بنات الملك الراحل  فاروق*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

الاميره فريال

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح * 

*ابنتي* 

*ملكة القلوب* 

*شكرا * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سارق سرق لوحة الموناليزا عام   1911 م وقد حكم بالسجن عليه لمدة سنة واحد فقط فمن هو ؟

----------


## القزويني

وفي عام *1911** م استطاع شاب فرنسى يدعى* * كان يقوم بترميم بعض اطارات الصور بالمتحف أن يسرق الموناليزا وفينتشنزو بيروجي يخفيها لديه. و بعد عامين، أى في عام* *1913** م، باعها*  




*________تحياتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية وعساك عالقوة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من القائل
 الصهيونية هي أم الخبائث ؟

----------


## القزويني

*الملك فيصل - رحمه الله - 

*

*------تحياتي**
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو  مخترع شراب الكوكاكولا  ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

فرانك روبرتسون

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> من هو مخترع شراب الكوكاكولا ؟



*فرانك روبرتسون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح ملكة القلوب وعاشقة المستحيل سيتم التقييم على هذا النشاط

----------


## القزويني

من هو الحيوان الذي يحك إذنه بأنفه ؟ 



________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الفيل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماركة سيارات روسية*

----------


## حيدر بو كرار

فلسطين

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *ماركة سيارات روسية*



 سيارة *فولغا*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

ويـن السؤال؟؟

----------


## القزويني

السؤال

معدن.............يعكس أكثر من 95% من الضوء الذي يقع عليها , ويعتبر من أفضل الفلزات لأنها تقوم بتوصيل الكهرباء ،والحرارة أفضل من أي فلز آخر , ومعدن ...........أثقل من معدن النحاس لكن ثقل ............ = 1/2 ثقل الذهب تقريباً.



_________تحياتي

----------


## ملكه القلوب

معدن فضه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

معدن الفضة يعكس أكثر من 95% من الضوء الذي يقع عليها , ويعتبر من أفضل الفلزات لأنها تقوم بتوصيل الكهرباء ،والحرارة أفضل من أي فلز آخر , ومعدن الفضة أثقل من معدن النحاس لكن ثقل الفضة = 1/2 ثقل الذهب تقريباً.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أطفال بغداد الحزينة يسألون
عن أي ذنب يقتلون
يترنحون على شظايا الجوع
يقتسمون خبز الموت‏..‏ ثم يودعون
شبح‏ "الهنود الحمر"‏ يظهر في صقيع بلادنا
ويصيح فينا الطامعون‏…
من كل صوب قادمون
من كل جنس يزحفون
تبدو شوارعنا بلون الدم
والكهان في خمر الندامة غارقون


بغداد لا تتألمي
مهما تعالت صيحة البهتان
في الزمن العمي
فهناك في الأفق البعيد صهيل فجر قادم
في الأفق يبدو سرب أحلام
يعانق أنجمي
مهما تواري الحلم عن عينيك
قومي‏..‏ واحلمي
ولتنثري في ماء دجلة أعظمي
فالصبح سوف يطل يوماً
في مواكب مأتمي
الله أكبر من جنون الموت
والزمن البغيض الظالم
بغداد لا تستسلمي
بغداد لا تستسلمي
من قال إن النفط أغلي من دمي؟!‏


من القائل ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*فاروق جويدة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم وزير خارجية لبنان*

----------


## القزويني

فوزي صلوخ


_____تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي الدولة الوحيدة في العالم إلى جانب النمسا التي ترفض تشغيل محطة نووية على أرضها مع كونها جاهزة للعمل (محطة باتان) ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الجواب
هي دولة 
الفلبين

----------


## ابو طارق

*فاز في مسابقة الفورميلا  (1) عامي* 

*2005****2006*

----------


## ABU A7MED

يمكن فوزى برهوم  :unsure: 


من أى بحيرة ينبع نهر النيل !

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ينبع من بحيرة فكتوريا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة تقع في جنوب المحيط  الهادي،عاصمتها  بورت فيلا فماهو اسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

جمهورية فانواتو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

قتل في تاريخ 2 أغسطس1990 على يد الجيش  العراقي إبان الغزو  العراقي  للكويت عند بوابة قصر  دسمان، ويطلق عليه البعض اسم شهيد دسمان فمن هو ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشيخ فهد الأحمد الجابر الصباح،*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عاصمة  سيرليون*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

فريتاون

----------


## ابو طارق

*في اي دولة  يوجد* 

*سجن الباستيل*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*فرنسا مو...*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

* مادة تستخرج من لحاء شجر البلوط  وهي مادّة إسفنجية خفيفة الوزن، يمكن ضغطها بدرجة كبيرة وبعد ذلك تعود إلى شكلها الأصلي ...*

*ماهي هذه المادة*
*
*

----------


## ام الشيخ

فلين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> 
> *فرنسا مو...*



جواب صحيح في فرنسا يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_اكمل بيت الشعر التالي بالكلمة الصحيحة :_

_لا تخف ما صنعت بك الأشواق ... واشرح هواك ______  عشاق_

----------


## ابو طارق

_اكمل بيت الشعر التالي بالكلمة الصحيحة :_ 


_لا تخف ما صنعت بك الأشواقا واشرح هواك فكلنا عشاق_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا والدي الجواب صحيح لكنه ليس في المكان الصحيح :)*

*لا تخف ما صنعت بك الأشواق ... واشرح هواك _فكلنا_____ عشاق*


*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* من أحسن أصناف* *التمور** التونسية والجزائرية ويأتي مباشرة بعد صنف* *الدقلة** أو دقلة نور، فماهو اسمه ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب اسمه* 


*فطيمي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماذا يطلق على الشخص القائم على* *الزراعة** في* *الحقل** ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الجواب 
فلاح

----------


## ابو طارق

اكمل \لي  المثل 

؟؟؟؟ الشيء لا يعطيه..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فاقد الشيء لايعطيه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو أطول أنهار* *أوروبا** وأغزرها ؟*

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_أعتقد نهر التيمز_

----------


## Ťhε яŏѕє

^^ نو نو نو مساابقة حرف الفااء شلوون التميز !!  :huuh: 
الـاجاابة علاا ما اعتقد الفولجا ؟؟!!  :unsure:

----------


## ابو طارق

*نهر الفولغا* 

*(**بالروسية**: Во́лга) أطول أنهار* *أوروبا** وأغزرها. يقع في الجزء الغربي الأوروبي من* *روسيا** بطول يقدر 3690 كيلومترا. يختلف اسم الفولجا حسب المنطقة التي يمر فيها. يعد ممرا مائيا هاما للنقل البحري داخل روسيا. يصب النهر في* *بحر قزوين**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> _أعتقد نهر التيمز_



 
*جواب خاطىء شكرا على المحاولة أخي بدر الشرقية وأهلا بك معنا :) الجواب لابد ان يكون بحرف الفاء تبعا لعنوان المسابقة*
*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> ^^ نو نو نو مساابقة حرف الفااء شلوون التميز !! 
> 
> 
> الـاجاابة علاا ما اعتقد الفولجا ؟؟!!



 
*الجواب صحيح عزيزتي سلمت يمناك على هذا المجهود المبذول :)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *نهر الفولغا* 
> 
> 
> *(**بالروسية**: Во́лга) أطول أنهار* *أوروبا** وأغزرها. يقع في الجزء الغربي الأوروبي من* *روسيا** بطول يقدر 3690 كيلومترا. يختلف اسم الفولجا حسب المنطقة التي يمر فيها. يعد ممرا مائيا هاما للنقل البحري داخل روسيا. يصب النهر في* *بحر قزوين**.*



 

*جواب صحيح والدي شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة :)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مؤسس وأمين عام حركة الجهاد الاسلامي في فلسطين، شردت عائلة الشهيد المعلم من القرية بعد تأسيس الكيان الصهيوني عام 1948  ألف كتاباً أسماه " الخميني .. الحل الإسلامي والبديل ". اعتقل في عام* *1979** في مصر بسبب تأليفه لهذا الكتاب.إغتالته أجهزة الموساد الصهيوني في مالطا يوم الخميس26/10/1995 وهو في طريق عودته من ليبيا إلى دمشق فمن هو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الدكتور  فتحي الشقاقي**رحمة الله عليه* *ولد فتحي الشقاقي في مخيم رفح للاجئين عام 1951، وفقد أمه وهو في الخامسة عشرة من عمره، وكان أكبر اخوته، درس في جامعة بيرزيت بالضفة الغربية وتخرج من دائرةالرياضيات وعمل لاحقاً في سلك التدريس بالقدس في المدرسة النظامية ثم جامعة الزقازيق، وعاد إلى الأراضي المحتلة ليعمل طبيباً في مشفى المطلع بالقدس وبعد ذلك عمل طبيباً في قطاع غزة. وفي مصر تأثر بفكر الإخوان المسلمين ، ثم تأثر بالثورة الإيرانية منذ بدايتها ، وكان أبرز الفلسطينيين الذين دعوا إلى تبنيها كنموذج ، حيث ألف كتاباً أسماه " الخميني .. الحل الإسلامي والبديل ". اعتقل في عــام 1979 فـي مصر بسبب تأليفه لهذا الكتاب. اعتقل في فلسطين أكثر مـن مرة عام 1983 و 1986 ثم أبعد في أغسطس 1988 إلى لبنان بعد اندلاع الانتفاضة في فلسطين واتهامه بدورٍ رئيس فيـهـا .. ومنذ ذاك الوقت كان يتنقل في بعـض عواصم البلدان العربية والإسلامية وكانت آخر أبرز تلك المحطــات مسئوليته في تنفيذ عملية بيـت ليد بتاريخ 1995/1/22 حيث أسفرت عن مقتل 22 عسكرياً اسرائيليا وسقوط أكثــر مــن 108 جرحـى. اغتيل على يد الموساد الإسرائيلي بجزيرة مالطا وكان يحمل جواز سفر عربي بأسم إبراهيم الشاويش .
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو  لقب * 

*ابو فراس الحمداني*

----------


## آهات حنونه

* فرد دهره او الفارس الأسيــــــر*

----------


## ابو طارق

> * فرد دهره او الفارس الأسيــــــر*



 
*للاسف الجواب  خطأ* 

*ارجوا  البحث  اكثر* 

*مع كل تقدير*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الجواب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مازلنا ننتظر 0000000*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *ما هو لقب* 
> 
> 
> *ابو فراس الحمداني*



 :huuh: فريد زمانه ؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من انواع الزكاة ؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

زكاة الفطر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه اخووك
بس وين سؤالك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو فيتامين بي معقّد معروف كذلك بالفيتامين بي 9 ؟؟؟

حامض ......

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

جوابي هو حمض الفوليك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فيزيائي صواريخ ومهندس طيران وفضاء* *ألماني** .*
*كان من أول المساعدين على تطور التقنية الصاروخية في* *ألمانيا**والولايات المتحدة*
*هو أكثر من دفع العمل الفضائي الأمريكي نحو وصول الولايات المتحدة إلى* *القمر**. لذا يعتبر هو "أب" البرنامج الفضائي الأمريكي فمن يكون ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فيرنر فون براون

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من جامعات المملكة ؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

جامعة الملك فيصل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> فيرنر فون براون



 
*جواب صحيح عزيزتي عفاف سيتم التقييم :)*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> جامعة الملك فيصل



اجابة صحيحه سيتم التقييم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أكمل الفراغين بالكلمات المناسبة*
*قال الإمام علي عليه السلام :*

*الْبُخْلُ عَارٌ، وَالْجُبْنُ مَنْقَصَةٌ، وَ 000000 يُخْرِسُ 000000 عَنْ حُجَّتِهِ،*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *أكمل الفراغين بالكلمات المناسبة*
> 
> *قال الإمام علي عليه السلام :* 
> *الْبُخْلُ عَارٌ، وَالْجُبْنُ مَنْقَصَةٌ،والفقر وَ يُخْرِسُ الفطن عَنْ حُجَّتِهِ،*



 
* :البخل عار .والجبن منقضة.والفقر يخرس الفطن عن حجته.والمقل غريب في بلدته . والعجز آفة .والصبر شجاعة . والزهد ثروة . والورع جنة .
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*  إجابات صحيحة دموعة يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو اول طيار عربي يقوم بمهاجمة العمق الاسرائيلي استشهد في طائرته على أرض المطار فمن يكون ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

فراس العجلوني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعطيك الف عافية وعساك على القوة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حجر شفاف له أربعة ألوان أزرق ، أبيض ، أخضر ، رمادي فماهو ؟
**
*

----------


## مهتاب

الفيروز

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي التي كانت تبكي عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) حَتَّى تَأَذَّى بِهَا أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ ، فَقَالُوا لَهَا قَدْ آذَيْتِنَا بِكَثْرَةِ بُكَائِكِ ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من سور القرآن الكريم اسمها اسم حيوان ؟؟

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*..سورة الفيل...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أكمل الاية الشريفة قال تعالى :*

*" تلك الدار الآخرة نجعلها للذين لا يريدون علوا في الأرض ولا 0000000"*

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

[quote=عيون لاتنام;1067238]*أكمل الاية الشريفة قال تعالى :*


*" تلك الدار الآخرة نجعلها للذين لا يريدون علوا في الأرض ولا فسادا والعاقبة للمتقين"*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي أحبك ياغلا عمري يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* هي إحدى دول* *أوروبا**الإسكندنافية** تسمى بالبلد الأخضر أو ببلد الغابات لكثرة الغابات والبحيرات فيها فماهي ؟*

----------


## غرام اطفال

*فنلندا * 

*’’*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح سلمت يمناك عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي أول دولة أوروبية تمنح المرأة حق الآنتخاب ؟*

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

> *ماهي أول دولة أوروبية تمنح المرأة حق الآنتخاب ؟*



 فنلندا

----------


## مهتاب

أصبحت فنلندا *أول دولة* في *أوروبا تمنح النساء* الحق في التصويت عام 1906، *...* حصلت *النساء* الفنلنديات على *حق* التصويت والترشح للرئاسة عام 1906، وانتخبن 19 عضواً من *النساء* في البرلمان في ذلك العام الأول. *...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موطنه الأصلي أمريكا الجنوبية (البرازيل بالتحديد) ، أما في سوريا فأول منطقة زرعته منطقة بانياس عام 1922 فما هو ؟؟

----------


## همسة ألم

اتوقع الفول السوداني ..
إن شاء اللهـ يكون صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح هموسة هو الفول السوداني يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو العلم بالأحكام الشرعية الفرعية العملية ، عن أدلتها التفصيلية و مصادر التشريع؟

----------


## مهتاب

الفقه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من انواع الذرة؟

----------


## مهتاب

فوتون

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخي مهتاب 
كنت اقصد الذرة الي يؤكل 
من انواعه فوشار 
يعطيك العافية 
ورمضان كريم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو أول من رسم النحو ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابو الأسود الدو ألي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الفرزدق كان أول من رسم النحو ، حيث تعلم ذلك من أمير المؤمنين ( عليه السَّلام ) 
ووجدت ايضا بعد البحث :
ابو الأسود الدؤلي هو مؤسس علم النحو وواضعه بإشارة من الإمام علي عليه السلام



يعطيك الف عااااافية عزيزتي عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا للمعلومه 
اصلا ما انتبهت ان الأجابه بحرف ف 
والي اعرفه ان مؤسس علم النحو ابو الأسود
معلومه حلوه 
مشكوره عليها  :amuse:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

:) هلااااااا غناتي عفاف لاشكر على واجب عساج على القوة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أكمل الحديث الشريف :
قَالَ الإمامُ موسى بن جعفر الكاظم ( عليه السَّلام ) : 
" إِيَّاكَ أَنْ تَمْنَعَ فِي طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ00000مِثْلَيْهِ فِي مَعْصِيَةِ اللَّهِ "

----------


## مهتاب

اياك ان تمنع في طاعة الله فتنفق مثليه في معصية الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في مباراة كرة القدم هناك جماعتين يلعبوا ضد بعض ما ذا نسميهم؟؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

فريقين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين يقع جسر ألما ونفق ألما ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فرنسا

----------


## مهتاب

*جسر ألما* جسر قوسي في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس يقطع نهر السين فيصل بين شاطئيه ، شيد سنة 1854 م في عهد الإمبراطور نابليون الثالث إبان سيادة الإمبراطورية الفرنسية الثانية و أعيد بنائه و تدعيمه سنة 1970 م ليتحمل إضطراد زيادة أعداد السيارات ، يقع بالقرب منه نفق ألما الذي وقع فيه سنة 1997 م حادث السيارة الذي ذهب ضحيته أميرة ويلز ديانا و المصري دودي الفايد و كانت هذه الحادثة سبب شهرة هذا النفق .
يبلغ طول الجسر 150 متر و عرضه أربعون مترا و سمي بهذا الاسم لإنه بنائه تزامن مع الفوز الفرنسي في معركة ألما التي ادلهمت قرب نهر ألما .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي عفاف و أخي مهتاب عساكم على القوة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو الأسم الذي يطلق على صغار الطيور ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

فرخ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح تسلمين لي حبوبه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أكمل الاية التالية 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
{ ارجِع إِليهِم0000 بجنودٍ لَّا قِبلَ َلهم بِها وَلنخرِجنهم منها
أذِلَّةً وهم صاغِرونَ }.

----------


## ملكه القلوب

{ ارجِع إِليهِم000فلناْتينهم0 بجنودٍ لَّا قِبلَ َلهم بِها وَلنخرِجنهم منها

أذِلَّةً وهم صاغِرونَ }.

والله لك وحشه نور المنتدى بوجودش

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هلا حبوبه النور نورج أسعدني مرورج عزيزتي ملكة القلوب والله تستحقي تقييم على هيك نشاط
إجابة صحيحة تسلم الايادي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خادمة الزهراء عليها السلام؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

السيده فضه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي المادة الاساسية التي تساعد على تقوية الاسنان ومقاومة تسوسها ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

مادة فلورايد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فلورايد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي ملكة القلوب وعفاف الهدى يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو مرادف كلمة مصيبة ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

فاجعه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي ملكة القلوب وسيتم التقييم :)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي الدولة الاوروبية التي تشتهر بشكلها السداسي ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

فرنسا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي ملكة القلوب دمت بخير

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة واحدة معترف بها دولياً ولكنها ليست من أعضاء الأمم المتحدة فماهي ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

يمكن الفاتيكان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية أخي مهتاب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين يقع اطول شلالات العالم  شلال انجل ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تقع في فنزويلا,

----------


## مهتاب

*شلالات آنجل* (بالإسبانية: Salto &#193;ngel) تعد أعلى شلالات العالم، تقع في فنزويلا, و يبلغ ارتفاعها 979 مترا. و قد اكتشفه العالم الحديث عام 1933، و ذلك على يد الطيار جيمز آنجل، و أطلق اسمه على الشلالات. المفارقة أن كلمة آنجل تعني ملاك، بينما الاسم الذي أطلقه السكان الأصليون على الشلالات كان *فم الشيطان*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ما هو الاسم الشائع لدولة " توفي تاسافلتا " ؟*

----------


## النور الالهي

*فنلندا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح اختي النور الالهي تسلم الايادي على الاجابة الصحيحة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو الحيوان الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع القفز ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الفيل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو عكس كلمة البقاء ؟*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

فناء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح حبوبه وتستحقي التقييم على النشاط المبذول دمت بخير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي  المحافظة ال**كويتية** التي تقع جنوب* *مدينة الكويت** والتي من أشهر معالمها :* *مطار الكويت الدولي** ،* *حديقة الحيوان** ،* *الأفنيوز** مول ،* *استاد جابر الأحمد الدولي** ؟*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*يمكن تكون محافظة الفروانية..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب هو الفروانية  وبدون تردد*


*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي نسيم الذكريات - الوالد ابو طارق يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو  الكيميائي والفيزيائي الأ* *لماني**  الذي اخترع  في سنة 1898 اللمبة الكهربائية بالشعيرة المعدنية لتحل محل الشعيرة الكربونية ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* فالتر هيرمان نيرنست*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الذي حصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء لاكتشافه* *ميكانيكا الكم** ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

فرنر هيزنبرج

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أخي مهتاب تسلم الايادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الرحالة البرتغالي الذي اكتشف الطريق المباشر من أوروبا إلي الهند بالابحار حول أفريقيا (**رأس الرجاء الصالح**) ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فاسكو دا جاما

----------


## ملكه القلوب

فاسكو دا جاما

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الأمارات السبع؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

الفجيره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه 

مشكوره حبيبتي عالأجابه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو القائد الأسباني الأمي الذي غزا امبراطورية الانكاس في بيرو،و كان من أكثر الغزاه الأسبان عنف ودموية ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

فرانسيسكو بيسارو

----------


## ابو طارق

*فرانسيسكو بيسارو*

*وهو من الخالدون المئة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أخي مهتاب ووالدي ابو طارق يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مؤلف هذه الكتب* 
* الصحراء والأراضي الجافة، و حرب الخليج والبيئة،*

----------


## ام الشيخ

دكتور فاروق الباز

----------


## ام الشيخ

طين يحرق حتى يتحجر فتصنع منه الأواني ؟

----------


## ايات الروح

فخار

----------


## ابو طارق

> *مؤلف هذه الكتب* 
> 
> 
> *الصحراء والأراضي الجافة، و حرب الخليج والبيئة،*



 
*نعم انه * 

*فاروق الباز  العالم المصري* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اكيد  الفخار*

----------


## ابو طارق

صافيناز ذو الفقار 

ما هي شهرتها

----------


## ملكه القلوب

الملكه فريدهـ


*صح الملكة فريدة*

----------


## ابو طارق

> الملكه فريدهـ



 

*صح الملكة فريدة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما يطلق على مجموعة  من اللاعبين*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

فريق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو مصطلح حديث ظهر في علم الحاسوب و علوم الاجتماع؟؟

----------


## ام الشيخ

*الفجوة الإلكترونية* و تسمى أيضا ا*لفجوة الرقمية*

----------


## ام الشيخ

جزيرةكويتية تقع في الخليج العربي على بعد 20 كم عن شمال شرق سواحل مدينة الكويت،

----------


## ابو طارق

*فيلكا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من الثمار التي تتلون عدة مرات أثناء نضجها. عند بداية العقد تكون الثمار خضراء اللون ثم تتحول إلى اللون الأبيض ثم تتلون جزئياً باللون الوردي ثم باللون الأحمر*

----------


## ام الشيخ

فراولة

----------


## ابو طارق

> فراولة



 

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*الفراولة* 


*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

* ابو طارق *

----------


## ابو طارق

*وجبة غذائية  مشهورة جدا* 

*في مصر*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *وجبة غذائية مشهورة جدا* 
> 
> 
> *في مصر*



 
الفول ..

----------


## همس الصمت

ماهو الحيوان الذي يموت وهو واقف
ويظل واقف حتى 10 دقائق ..؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتوقع الفيل
لضخامة جسمه

----------


## ابو طارق

*الفيل*

*اكيد*

----------


## همس الصمت

عفاف الهدى
ابو طارق
الاجابه صحيحة
فليتفضل احدكم لوضع السؤال ..
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*سباق عالمي  سيقام في  ابو ظبي* 


*في نهاية هذا الشهر*

----------


## ام الشيخ

الفورمولا 1

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الفورميلا  وان* 

*صحيح* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

من الخضروات الجذرية المأكولة ، يتبع الفصيلةالصليبية تؤكل جذور  الأبيض أو الأحمر كجذور أو أوراق وتعمل على تنشيط الشهية للطعام وهاضم. وعصير جذور  الأسود لعلاج سوء الهضم والإمساك. وعصيربصفة عامة ملين ومدر للمرارة. والبعض حساسون لحموضته. ولو سحقت الجذور تستعمل كلبخة للحروق والكدمات ورائحة القدم. وأوراقه وبذوره وجذوره تعالج الربو ومشاكل الصدر.

----------


## حساسه بزياده

فجل؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

* ابنتي* 

*حساسة بزياده* 

*هو الفجل* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هي وحدة عسكرية مشكلة من 2 إلى 4 حظائر وعدد أفرادها من 16 إلى 44 فرد ويقودها عادة ضابط برتبة ملازم؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*فصيلة  *

----------


## ابو طارق

*حيوان**ثدي**، يعيش في العديد من أرجاء* *العالم** و لكنه يتركز في بعض مناطق* *بحر الشمال** و* *غرينلاند** في نصف الكرة الشمالي و في بعض الجزر في نصف* *الكرة الأرضية** الجنوبي و يوجد له عدة أنواع تميزها عن بعضها صفات عديدة. مثل خروف البحر و بقر البحر*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الفقمه!؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

لغز :
له إذن لكن لايسمع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الجواب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب*  
*أطرش* 

*نرجوا التصحيح لنتابع المسابقة*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> لغز :
> له إذن لكن لايسمع



فنجان الشاي

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو اسم يطلق على نوع من السفن* *الحربية السريعة التي تكون أصغر حجماً من المدمرات* *وأكبر من الزوارق الساحلية* *بالمقارنة مع المدمرات فإن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ذات سرعة ومدى بحري أقل.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فرقاطة..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي خامس أكبر مدن ولاية* *تكساس* *الأمريكية**، وترتيبها بالنسبة لبقية مدن الولايات المتحدة من حيث عدد السكان هو 19 فماهي ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فورت وورث*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو اسم السفينة  (( سفينة الترميم ))*

*في ميناء بيرل هاربر في الحرب العالمية الثانية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سفينة الترميم فيستال* 
*انتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *سفينة الترميم فيستال* 
> 
> 
> *انتظر التصحيح*



 
*نعم الجواب  صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*عيون لاتنام* 

*ستنالي تقييم لهذا الجواب* 

*مع كل تقدير ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مهندس حفر قناة السويس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* هو المهندس وحافر قناة السويس الفرنسي فردينان دي ليسبس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نحات* *فرنسي** شهير عرف أيضا باسم مستعار هو "اميلكار هاسيلفراتز" من أشهر أعماله* *تمثال الحرية** الموجود قبالة سواحل* *نيويورك** فمن هو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فريديريك اوغست بارتولدي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي يعطيك الصحة والعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* من هو صاحب كتاب الجغرافيا السياسية ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يمكن فريدرك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نعم هو فريدريك راتزل عالم ألماني* 
*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من القاب الأمام الحجه؟

----------


## حلاالكون

المنتظر
المهدي
القائم

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  يجب ان يكون  بحرف  (( ف ))* 
*نرجوا التقييد بهذا الموضوع* 

*ابنتي * 

*عفاف الهادي* 

*اعطينا الجواب  مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فرج الله 
هي الأجابه 
مشكوره حلا على المحاوله
ويعطيك العافية بابا

----------

